
Show HN: Ballotter, an Online Video Debating Platform for Our Discussions - grif-fin
https://www.ballotter.com/
======
grif-fin
We have created Ballotter as an online (live/recorded) video debating platform
to bring the discussions worth sharing on an online stage. Ballotter has just
came online and is at the beta stage. We hope to gather a collection of
amazing debates and people who want their voice heard with spectators voting
and sharing.

Couple of questions for HN:

\- What is your take on Ballotter?

\- Any suggestions on the product?

\- Any suggestions on user gathering?

